# Shiny Eterna Forest



## Mad MOAI (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay! I like chaining bugs~

Welcome to my NEW art thread with almost-never-before-seen pictures. SOMETIMES I will take requests, but I don't usually do them because I'm lazy.

Anyway, feel free to comment and critique, unless I specifically say not to critique it (this goes for most Naruto fanart). And yes, I DO know that most of my pictures have bad quality because I'm not nearly as good as people like FMC who draw stuff with their own style.

*FREEWILL PICS*

Karus
The above picture is based on another I found while searching "snarling wolf."

Howling Suikun

From back when I was still obsessed with this guy.

Directly viewed from the book!

The color scheme on this didn't turn out so well.

My first drawing of Kimikentrolociraptorcondawolf
^No critique. Before you say anything, it's not a girl xD

*This picture is in no way serious.* I can only draw humans that look like these.

A creature I call a Tokamak

Yay!

A black mouse who I plan to use in a story.

Random ice dragon.

Birdy!


*REQUEST PICS*

Mewtwo 1

Objection! 1

DarkArmour 1

DarkArmour 2

Clockwork Dragons 1


Now bring on the comments and occasional requests! (see below)

This week until Monday I will be able to do up to 3 requests at a time, so hang on to your seats. ALSO: I don't usually color my pictures, and I only do if I feel like I REALLY want to. Expect black and white.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, nice drawings ^.^
If there is an occasional request, can I suggest a Mewtwo, Shiny Umbreon, and white Lucario all in one picture? Thankies =D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 17, 2009)

I now officially have five pictures to draw.

Four of which are of Kimikentrolociraptorcondawolf (ground/rock/dark/steel type). But i'll do your requests first.

I probably should have put this on the front page, but I only occasionally do requests in color.


----------



## Objection! (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Crypt, can I request? If so, a Wobbefet standing against an enormous arceus which towers above it. The wobbefet needs to be using barrier and with its goofy smileon its face, thanks.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 17, 2009)

Mewtwo's picture is done

Hopefully the feet were on purpose....

You mean Wobbuffet?

It looks more like a perspective drawing than a giant Arceus...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 17, 2009)

No, this is not a girl.

It is Kimikentrolociraptorcondawolf :D


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 17, 2009)

Those drawings are amazing. Like your drawing of Arceus.

Can you draw a lone Cubone staring up into the sky off the edge of a cliff with a tear in its eye?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 18, 2009)

Bad at drawing Cubone.

Surprisingly, I drew the full moon before I read the dex entries O.o


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks! Its amazing anyways.

Can you draw my fakemon?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 18, 2009)

Sure, is it called Beatorch or something?


----------



## Finale (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice fakemon drawing ^

Is it pokemon only? If not, a drawing of Samus with a shadow behind her, but the shadow has Dark Samus in it?


----------



## Clockwork Dragons (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm... A clockwork dragon please, use your imagination and try to think outside the box. Show me your view of it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you noticed the title says "requests closed?"

It's okay though. I'll do Clockwork Dragon's request eventually, but I can't draw Samus or anything because I can't draw humans other than stick figures.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 19, 2009)

*This picture is in no way serious.*

I CAN draw humans, but only ones like ^those.^


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 19, 2009)

Clockwork Dragon

A creature I call a Tokamak


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay!

Also a failpic. Look in the top-right corner...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 27, 2009)

Three new pictures!

A black mouse who I plan to use in a story. He's fat :3

Random ice dragon.

Birdy!


----------



## Dragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Birdy!
Uh, those stamps in the corner are scary? :D

And that wasn't a failpic, it was a lolpic >:(

Dragon has no useful comments >_<


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a failpic because the person in the corner is has FAILED.

The stamps are because... I got a new stamper and wanted to try it out XD

Yes, it was a lolpic too...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 5, 2009)

Since my art thread badly needs updating, I have done so.

For the Call of Judgement RP (or whatever it's called)


----------

